
Meet DevBot, a self-driving electric racing car - fela
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/08/meet-devbot-a-self-driving-electric-racing-car/
======
fela
The reporting on The Verge seems slightly better

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/22/12592938/roborace-self-
dri...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/22/12592938/roborace-self-driving-car-
test-prototype-watch)

